# First two terrarium attempts



## 161 (Jun 29, 2012)

Two 2 x 1.5 x 1ft aquariums from a glass/mirror works shop for about US$22 (RM70). Woods are scavenged from sand piles at construction sites near my new home. Not really good at choosing fake plants, can't afford to put real ones as I suck at looking after plants lol. No backdrop cos when they hide I'd be looking up and down with a small torchlight to make sure the T's aren't missing. 2x1ft wall tile given by neighbour as lid since they're freakin heavy.

Sorry bout the glare, can't seem to get a decent angle without lights bouncing off the glass

Need to wait for the A.Geniculata to molt one more time before getting a bigger tank for it. Gonna move it into the smaller tank after I move the C.Schioedtei out.


Pix screwed up.. Nx post


----------



## 161 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## SamuraiSid (Jun 30, 2012)

I think those looks BA!!!

In regards to plants, try pothos (aka devils ivy), its easier to care for than any T ive ever owned, so hopefully you wont kill it


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2012)

dam man, Those are some Awsome!!!! Enclosures! and yes Pothos are the best! Congratulations Job well done


----------



## 161 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Pothos.. ah, wiki cleared that up.. Money plant. Will get some from me frens they have a lot of those.


----------



## Aviara (Jul 1, 2012)

You've done a great job - especially for your first terrariums! I agree with the Pothos - they are really hardy, and as long as you provide it with some sunlight or a good bulb light source, they should do fine. They're cheaper too, so you won't be broke if you have to replace it! I like your choice in water bowls too - I almost didn't notice them, they blend into the decor very well.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm curious if Sempervivum tectorum can be used in terrariums. It's very common cacti-like plant here in Europe and I'd like to put it inside enclosures.


----------



## 161 (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got into gardening a lil bit after moving into my own place so don't know much bout plants especially which is hardy which isn't. Got the waterbowl from ExoTerra. 

Was wondering around the nearby construction sites half-drunk with my neighbor yesterday evening and found this for the Regalis once its grown.





Took me an hour to clean it, still some lose bits here and there to scrape off once its really dry. Was so full of clay urgh. Can't find vines, real or fake, anywhere here =/


----------



## poisoned (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks nice, but it seems like a conifer, which might be harmful to Ts, but there is no strong evidence to support this statement.

I'd at least weather it for some time.


----------



## 161 (Jul 1, 2012)

Might be conifer, but why is it harmful to T's? I'll usually let them dry up for a couple of weeks, probably a month or so.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, it's not proven to be harmful, but canifers have essential oils, that are harmful to many other arthropods. If it works for you, go for it and bust another tarantula myth


----------

